# Repticon Orlando January 21 & 22 2012



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

2012 Show Dates
January 21 & 22
May 19 & 20
December 15 & 16 

Central Fl. Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808 

For eight years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando.* One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2011 and have some family-friendly reptile fun! 

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 online/$15 at door, Children - $5.00

Presentation Times
Plan your day around events happening at these times!
(See Event Descriptions Below)
Times subject to change
Saturday

11:00am - Vet Dr. Ivan Alfonso - Chameleon Keeping: Back to Basics
12:00pm - Reptile Discovery - Live Endangered Crocodilians
1:00pm - The LB Reptile Experience Live Animal Presentation
2:00pm - Live Two-Headed Snake Presentation w/ Sunshine Serpents

3:00pm - World of Wildlife's Fear Factor Challenge
4:00pm - Mary Bailey's Gator Country Theater


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

If anyone happens to be interested in having a custom 18" Exo cube built for them and delivered to this show, contact me via PM and let's work out the details.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone going to this next weekend?
I checked with Bill Schwinn, he said he's not vending.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not vending the show but I should be going.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Anybody going that is looking for quality CB Uroplatus geckos? (and CB deremensis Chams)
Stop by T.R. Herp's table and check out Luis & Nicole's awesome animals.

The Responsible Herpetoculturist

https://www.facebook.com/TRHerp

T.R. Herp will have ABG Mix for sale as well.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be there sunday


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Will anyone be vending PDF? Looking through the list I didn't see anyone- but I don't know them all. 

Anyone have any information?

Afemoralis


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Afemoralis said:


> Will anyone be vending PDF? Looking through the list I didn't see anyone- but I don't know them all.
> 
> Anyone have any information?
> 
> Afemoralis




There may be a couple tables with with just a couple frogs...but if you were to post on here any particular frogs you may be looking for, chances are someone on DB will have what your looking for and be able to meet up with you.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll be there Sunday as well. 

Here's my list.

Looking for the following to purchase or trade for opposite sex, in Florida.

Male Brazilian Yellow Head
Male Leuc
Male Citronella
Female Patricia
Female Cobalt 

Also looking for Flour Beetles.

PM me with others you may have available for Repticon.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

I was looking for imitator, particularly Varadero and some of the other recent morphs.

-Afemoralis


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Afemoralis said:


> Will anyone be vending PDF? Looking through the list I didn't see anyone- but I don't know them all.
> 
> Anyone have any information?
> 
> Afemoralis


Doesn't look like they have updated the vendor list yet.
They really suck at doing this.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Let me know if anyone is looking for some 'banded' leucomelas.....


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Frogs I have available right now.....

X10 Cobalt tinctorius 3-5 months of age (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)

X1 Cobalt tinctorius male 8-10 months of age (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)

X1 Cobalt tinctorius pair 8-10 months of age (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)

X2 Powder Blue tinctorius 3-4 months of age (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz)

X2 Powder Blue tinctorius probable females 6-7 months of age (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz)

X4 Powder Blue tinctorius 3-4 months of age (F1s from WC '97 imports)

X1 Alanis tinctorius 3-5 months of age (F1 from WC '09 imports)

X3 Azureus tinctorius 2-3 months of age (Patrick Nabors unrelated parents)

X3 Saul Yellowback tinctorius 2-3 months of age (Mikembo X Bill Wertz) PENDING

X1 Citronella tinctorius male 2 1/2 years of age (Lisa Chesney) PENDING

X2 Santa Isabel anthonyi 2-3 months of age ('08 German imports)


Frogs I'm looking for.....

X1 Intermedius imitator female 

X1 Bastimentos pumilio female

X1 Almirante/Man Creek pumilio female

X1 Citronella tinctorius female (No lines related to Lisa Chesney/TN Tincs or Roy Hunt)


----------



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a massive FF crash & burn just a few days ago. If ANYONE will have wingless or flightless Melanogaster at this show, PLEASE let me know ASAP. I've got a friend who is vending and I will probably be interested in at least 10 producing cultures... I will also extend this inquiry to anyone who is passing through Gainesville, FL who could also help out. Thanks!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazon Frogs will have dart frogs for sale this weekend at the Orlando Repticon at the Central Florida Fairgrounds at T.R. Herp 's table! Cobalt & Powder Blue tincs as well as a Cobalt tinctorius pair. Uroplatus geckos, Deremensis Chameleons, Pre-planted custom built terrariums, ABG Mix substrate, Wingless Melanogaster Fruit Fly cultures and terrarium plants. Stop by and check it out!

EDIT: I will not be there Saturday. I will be at the show Sunday only. Please PM me if want anything in the long list above as the three groups listed in this post will be the only frogs that will be at T.R. Herp's table all weekend. I also have Bean Beetle cultures for sale.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

I am walking out with two powder blue from TR herps table. And some abg mix and some plants. These frogs look great Paul! 

Sent from my don't fall down while you type using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome to hear Seth! Sorry I missed you today.
I'm sure you will love them; just don't let your new Ragdolls get too close. 



sethshaun said:


> I am walking out with two powder blue from TR herps table. And some abg mix and some plants. These frogs look great Paul!
> 
> Sent from my don't fall down while you type using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Still F1 Powder Blue & Cobalt juvies at T.R. Herp's table as well as a sexed Cobalt pair, Uroplatus geckos, and Chameleons.

Stop by Sunday!

EDIT:
For those coming Sunday....I can make any of the following available for you....

X10 Cobalt tinctorius 3-5 months of age (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)

X1 Cobalt tinctorius male 8-10 months of age (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)

X1 Cobalt tinctorius pair 8-10 months of age (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)

X2 Powder Blue tinctorius 3-4 months of age (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz) SOLD

X2 Powder Blue tinctorius probable females 6-7 months of age (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz)

X4 Powder Blue tinctorius 3-4 months of age (F1s from WC '97 imports) 2 LEFT

X1 Alanis tinctorius 3-5 months of age (F1 from WC '09 imports)

X3 Azureus tinctorius 2-3 months of age (Patrick Nabors unrelated parents) PENDING

X3 Saul Yellowback tinctorius 2-3 months of age (Mikembo X Bill Wertz) SOLD

X1 Citronella tinctorius male 2 1/2 years of age (Lisa Chesney) SOLD

X2 Santa Isabel anthonyi 2-3 months of age ('08 German imports)


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you make those vivs with the sliding glass doors? Those are pretty kickass! Who is the guy with the chameleon tattoo? Is that Jeremy from dendroboard? I bought some springtails from him last time. I am always looking for more bugs. 







Paul G said:


> Awesome to hear Seth! Sorry I missed you today.
> I'm sure you will love them; just don't let your new Ragdolls get too close.


Those little bastards will not be allowed in the frog room! Right? Hehe we will see...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I did not make those. Luis' friend did. I can get the guys info if you like.

That is Jeremy. (DB User: Jerm)

We have had the Cornish Rex for about a month now....she still hasn't seen the inside of the frog rooms. 



sethshaun said:


> Do you make those vivs with the sliding glass doors? Those are pretty kickass! Who is the guy with the chameleon tattoo? Is that Jeremy from dendroboard? I bought some springtails from him last time. I am always looking for more bugs.
> 
> Those little bastards will not be allowed in the frog room! Right? Hehe we will see...
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks to everybody that came out and I hope you enjoy your darts, geckos, and chams.

Hopefully we will see even more of you in May!


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Lots of fun. Btw you should have seen the look on Jeremy's face when I was looking at those monster pitcher plants and said "aw man! I could feed those things hot dogs!"




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

